
Veteran Boeing manager warns of 787 problems - vollmarj
https://boingboing.net/2019/12/02/razor-sharp-metal-shavings.html
======
gregmac
> Barnett's description of the safety issues is terrifying. For example, the
> process of tightening the titanium nuts on the floorboard-bolts caused
> 3"-long, razor sharp titanium slivers to cascade into the compartment where
> all the sensitive avionics wiring ran.

> “For the titanium slivers, [the FAA] wrote a DAI – a designated
> airworthiness inspection requirement. That DAI is for Boeing only. They told
> Boeing – you are not allowed to deliver any more planes with these metal
> slivers. And during that process, Boeing came back and determined that the
> slivers were not a safety of flight issue, so they did not notify the
> customers of the planes that had already been delivered that those slivers
> were on the plane. And at the time, I think we were up around 800 airplanes
> that had been delivered. Every 787 out there has these slivers out there.”

This is all pretty bad-sounding. The article also says:

> Some of these shards have already caused fires in 787s.

Though I can find lots of stuff about battery fires [1], nothing seems to
mention anything about titanium slivers or shards. It seems the direct cause
of these fires remains unknown, so maybe there's a connection here, I just
can't find anything about it. Anyone have more insight to this?

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=boeing+787+battery](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=boeing+787+battery)

